# So funny...



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

LOL... good to see these guys having fun along the way.


----------



## BelmontRS (Mar 18, 2011)

That is classic. Thanks for the pic:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Apparently the book is written by Timo Bernhard.


----------

